# Smart LED Light Controls



## kaempfe (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi.

I'm remodleing my living room and my wife would like to add LED recessed lighting. I have two on teh edge of my living room that are tied to a switch. I can access the ceiling to run the wires to add more recessed lighting but it is not as easy to run new line into the wall for a new switch due to the layout.

I can easily add the new lights to the existing circuit that has two recessed lights but that would mean one switch would control 6-8 lights over three different "zones" if you will. One being a small breakfast table, one being the couch/TV area and one being a sitting area.

What I envision is adding LED smart recessed lighting (bluetooth or zigbee) and I can have a scene switch on the wall to turn on just two, are four over the couch or ALL of them. To dim the lights. Possibly to say "Alexa, turn on the couch lights". 

I'm thinking or using the hardwired switch as a master or just removing that switch but using the location for the smart switch.

As I understand it, Bluetooth can run without a hub unless you want to bridge to wifi for Alexa. For Zigbee, I need a hub even to control them but can also get to Alexa.

QUESTION:
Do any of you have experience doing this?
Brand/System for the lights and switches?
Bluetooth vs Zigbee vs ZWave?
Hub or no hub?
Do you have a good scene switch that you can program for say 3-4 scenes plus dimming. I saw a good Eaton one. Any others?

Thanks!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Two ways of doing it....

Use smart bulbs (which requires the light switch to stay on)

Use smart switches.....

I'm getting ready to automate the in-laws house. They are getting up there and are having mobility issues. They already have the Echo....so I'll most likely use compatible smart switches....

I'll keep watching this thread....be sure to post back what you dig up and I'll do the same.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

I have quite a few Hue bulbs and devices. You will need their hub to get full potential. Kits and devices go on sale periodically so not as expensive as they first appear to be. I like their dimmer remotes since they can be mounted anywhere and control any set of bulbs you want controlled. They dim/on/off, no real color change out of the box. There are also motion sensors that can be set anywhere and can turn on whatever lights you like. I have one set to turn on kitchen lights to red in the middle of night if I go down for drink of water. Same thing for bathroom. Since I have many bulbs I have one remote set to turn on all bulbs at once if needed in middle of night. You need to have your lights switched to on. I would take out dimmer switches if you have them and replace with regular toggles. Lutron also has a old style wheel on/off/dimmer that mounts over a standard toggle switch in on position. This gives people not familiar with smart bulbs an easy way to access lights the way they are use to. Hue system has been very reliable for me. They make many styles of bulbs and started making outdoor lights. The main problem for me since I have so many lights, I forget what I named them, so it’s hard to tell Siri which lights to turn on.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't speak to the bulbs. Lutron Caseta would work for your switches. One switch is wired and the second is a battery powered remote that can be mounted in the other switch box or left loose and carried like any other remote control.


----------



## renerabbitt (Nov 21, 2019)

I have extensive experience on this topic, suggest a SmartThings hub for the benefit of programming integrations and overall system stability support and expansion options. A-wave/zigbee being the most reliable. Check over at the SmartThings forums.


----------

